# Best Universal Remote For Tivo (HD) ?



## legaleye3000 (Dec 5, 2007)

What's the best universal remote for tivo hd, dvd ,tv, etc... I was looking at the Logitech 880...

Any suggestions would be great. Thanks!


----------



## zfzq03 (Apr 17, 2007)

I have the Logitech Harmony 880 and it works beautifully with my TiVo Series 2 and DirecTiVo. I assume it will work the same with a TiVo HD. There are programmable "hard" buttons, like play, pause, FWD, REW, etc., and there are programmable "soft" buttons that can be labelled any way you like. Mine are TiVo, Live TV, Thumbs Up and Down. I also have buttons programmed to perform other functions related to my receiver, TV, etc. The software is easy to understand and very intuitive.

All in all, one of my best purchases.

BTW, Best Buy price on this remote was $249. I got it on eBay for about half that, so be sure to shop around!


----------



## legaleye3000 (Dec 5, 2007)

Does it have a sleep button?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

If your TV has a sleep function, then you can program the 880 to do that. 

It also allows 5 function macros. For example, to get to the To Do List it takes two key presses. Just program a macro to do those two key presses and assign it to a key.
It's just too bad it doesn't do more than 5, since the HR20 has a not to friendly menu system. 

The problem I have with the 880 is that the transport keys are located at the bottom of the remote, which isn't all that handy. So I programmed a few of the LCD soft keys to also do those funcions. The keys are also spaced too close together, at least for my fat fingers.


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

Here are some inexpensive alternatives. I have one of each and control 4 separate DirecTiVo's in the same rack with standard, pre-programmed codes on these remotes.

http://www.ofausa.com/remote.php?type=URC8820

http://www.ofausa.com/remote.php?type=URC10820

These are programmable without using a computer, but even more so with a computer. Nearly every key is able to learn from another remote and the device select keys can have macro's that automatically select the right TV input and A/V system input.

I know the Harmony remotes are very user-friendly and very nice, but these two are priced at $15 and $20 in most stores that carry them.


----------



## lastdeadcat (Mar 14, 2005)

I have a Harmony 676 that works great on my TiVoHD and my S2STs. I can program it just like I want it. The only minor problem is sometimes it gets confused about what inputs to use, especially if I go from one activity to another without turning it off first. Most of the time it takes changing activities in stride, but occassionally it does gets\ confused. Going to off with everything staightens it out.

It knows the difference between the two TiVos in the room, the AV receiver and the HDTV. It is programed for the DVD-VCR combo, with the AV Receiver and HDTV.

Occassionall I will update the remote from the website with newer firmware, etc. if its available.

I can even change color of the face.


----------



## fred22 (Nov 11, 2007)

I've got the Harmony 720. Works fine for my S3 Tivo. I have supplemented its standard Tivo functions and reprogrammed some buttons to my liking.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I am in the One For All camp. My main remote is a URC8910, and it works rather well for my entertainment system, Tivo included. And it does have a sleep button, which my TV and stereo respond to.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

I have the Logitech Harmony 720 set up to work all my components. With two button presses it turns on my television, tunes it to the correct input depending on whether I'm watching my TiVo, my Motorola 3416, or my DVD player, and also turns on the audio system and tunes _it_ to the proper input for the selected device, and turns on the device itself (if it needs to be). I've got a dozen or so sequences programmed to make things I do quite often easier.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

I also have the Harmony 720. Great little remote. It handles the TV, two TiVos (Series 1 and HD), AV receiver, cable box, 2 VCRs, and a DVD player. 

I just love hitting 1 button and watching everything go off, come on, and change everything appropriately.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I am in the touch-screen Pronto Camp. I have an older 1st gen TS1000 that works great for all of my equipment. And with the pronto, I have the touch screen and 7 hard buttons, all of which are fully customizable.

Here is my Pronto Home page:










Here is the first screen my Pronto goes to after selecting the TiVo macro. Plese note that the little buttons on the side take you to the different TiVo panels. This also happens automatically depending on which button you select (i.e., when you hit play, it always goes to the playback controls panel).:










I also have hidden buttons to take me to a page to enable/disable 30 sec skip and put the clock on the screen.


----------



## bigbopper (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm happy with my Logitech 880, after 4 years my wife can now watch tv without me. I no longer need to look forward to late night tech support sessions from my hotel room with a really cranky client. The only problem with it is that it doesn't feel good in my hand, it is difficult to hold on to for several common operations. The advantage with Logitech is that you can reconfigure it over the web if new models come out. Other univ. remotes have a finite library of hardware that they control. If a new Sony XYZ comes out with a new standard (Sony wouldn't do that, would they?) your old univ remote may be able to control it.


----------



## jjstreic (Nov 29, 2005)

Budget_HT, what did you use for thumbs up/thumbs down and clear on these remotes? I have looked at them, but they seem to be missing some of the "important" TiVo buttons.
Thanks!


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

jjstreic said:


> Budget_HT, what did you use for thumbs up/thumbs down and clear on these remotes? I have looked at them, but they seem to be missing some of the "important" TiVo buttons.
> Thanks!


I don't use suggestions currently so I don't need thumbs up/down right now. You can pick any two keys not otherwise used with the TiVo and Learn the thumbs up/down on the chosen keys.

In general, my attitude and goals for a universal remote is to cover the most-used keys and functions, not to try and cover every last key/function.

Using the 10820 (which I forgot to include here) or the 8820, I simply entered the codes for the TiVo devices and used them as is. The only learning I have done on the remotes is for my A/V system input choices so I could use them in macros on the Device keys.

Edmund stops by here from time to time, and he is the real expert on these remotes and their published and unpublished capabilities.

BTW, I will correct my prior post because I have the 8820 and 10820, not the 6820.

OFA does offer a more TiVo-friendly remote that includes thumbs up/down buttons, but lacks some of the flexibility of the two that I have and listed here:

http://www.ofausa.com/remote.php?type=URC 6131


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

bicker said:


> I have the Logitech Harmony 720 set up to work all my components. With two button presses it turns on my television, tunes it to the correct input depending on whether I'm watching my TiVo, my Motorola 3416, or my DVD player, and also turns on the audio system and tunes _it_ to the proper input for the selected device, and turns on the device itself (if it needs to be). I've got a dozen or so sequences programmed to make things I do quite often easier.


It should only take one button press.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Yes, you're right. I was thinking about when you want to CHANGE from one device to another -- THEN it takes two button presses: You need to press the Activity button, and then button for the activity.


----------



## cackleberry (Jan 27, 2005)

Quick question... do the Harmony remotes allow you to program the 30-sec "skip" and instant replay buttons? I don't think I could live without those.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

FWIW, I programmed Move and Swap to be Thumbs, TV/Vid to be List, and Prev to be LiveTV.

The skip back and advanced keys are programmed to the track back/forward keys (|<<-. ->>|)

If you mean the SPS30S code, that is a function of the TiVo itself, and can be programmed with any remote.


----------



## xboard07 (Dec 16, 2007)

I have the Logitech 880. I don't think I could love without it.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

xboard07 said:


> I have the Logitech 880. I don't think I could *love* without it.




Man, what have you programmed into that thing?


----------



## lastdeadcat (Mar 14, 2005)

Harmony 767 lets me program the 30-second skip (its even in the list of available function in the setup menus) and the 8-second back(one of the hard buttons would do it, but I moved it to the soft button by the screen so it would be across from the 30-second skip). I'm sure any of the other Harmony remotes will do that, too, if the box is set up to do the 30-second skip first.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

Just bought the Harmony 880 as a Christmas present to myself from my wife. Amazon had it for *$129.00* last week when I ordered it. Cant wait till I get to open it and play around with it.


----------



## Burdy (Mar 13, 2003)

I must have a dozen universal remotes that I've acquired though the years, looking for the 'one'.... the closest I've come to by far is the Harmony 670. This is peanut shaped unit is similar to the 676 but has (I believe) a control layout a little more similar to the TiVo's.

It took an insane amout of fiddling to get it do do what I want (basically allow me to put the remotes for all my AV equipment in a drawer, automatically configure every box for every viewing/listening scenario with a single button press, and be able to operate the remote dark by touch alone) but it's the only universal remote I've ever used that I can honestly say I prefer even to the TiVo 'peanut'. 

One of the few negatives (the major one being that I can't download the titles of the discs in my CD and DVD changers to it) is the battery life-- 3 months at the most.


----------



## wdave (Jul 16, 2000)

Universal Remote Control MX-500 now half price at Amazon. I've had mine for years and love it. Buttons well placed, and I can use all common functions simply by feel due to the unique layout of the buttons surrounding the center navigation rocker circle button.

Here is a review

Note price was $189 when introduced. Now $67.79 at Amazon. I've looked at lots of remotes since, and never seen anything I'd like better. In fact, when I saw that price, I just ordered a spare so I'm not without it if it's discontinued and mine breaks eventually.


----------



## Bsteenson (Jul 30, 2000)

I'd second the recommendation on the MX-500. I've had two of them for years (upstairs and downstairs) and they've never failed me. Whenever I change/add equipment they are simple to adjust for new buttons. Plus they're tremendously powerful (when batteries are fresh). You don't have to be pointing anywhere in particular to have them easily hit intended targets anywhere in the room.

BS


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

I currently have the MX-500 but sometime last year the backlight went out and I could not get it working again. I'm sure it had something to do with repeatedly dropping it off the couch. I love the remote and it has done everything I needed it to do but using it at night is almost impossible without having the lights on. I figured I'd step up and get the Harmony. So if you do not want to splurge for the 880 then the MX-500 is a good alternative.


----------



## BobB (Aug 26, 2002)

Please forgive the ignorance behind this question, I've never used a universal remote.

My wife is not a native English speaker and we often need closed captioning for her to follow a program. My old Sony TV had a button right on the remote that turned CC on and off, but with my new Pioneer plasma and HD TiVO I need to go into the TiVO's Settings menu to do it. Can I program a remote like the MX-500 to switch this with one button?


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

With a TiVo, you can switch Closed Captioning from the Info screen. That's much more direct than going into the Settings.


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

Almost any universal remote will "work" with a TiVo, but very few seem to have the kind of key layout that I prefer. The MX-500 works beautifully for me, with the Stop button programmed as jump-back (repeat), the Record button is Clear, and the others do what they say (Menu = TiVo, Guide = Guide, Pause = Pause, etc.).

This keeps all the functions I use regularly in a tight group around the central directional rocker. I love my MX-500 and have yet to find any other remote that works as well for me. The Harmony remotes all have key layouts that are difficult to program the way I want.


----------



## trol1374 (Dec 10, 2007)

I've used the Mx-500, but it was kinda a pain doing the one time setup. However, it has been a good remote. I've noticed that the response is a little sluggish (that or I need new batteries, ha)
I'm now using the Harmony 520 and it works perfect.  The setup was so easy by just answering questions and letting the software do the programming. Response is great to button presses.


----------



## fred22 (Nov 11, 2007)

Mx-500 intrigues me. So a question or two: Does it do macros and how easy/hard to enter them? Any limitation to the number of keypresses per macro (the Harmony is limited to 5 key presses).

Can I backup MX settings on _**MY**_ computer (as opposed to Harmony keeping settings on their server).

Is it ACTIVITY driven? That is, like Harmony, do I press "Watch Tivo" and then the remote changes to Tivo remote - that is now I can press the "skip" key, or pause and have a Playlist key?

Then to watch a dvd, I go back and press the main activity menu and then press dvd and have dvd controls?

Does it have lots of devices pre-defined including newer devices?

What else might I want to know? (G)

Thanks.


----------



## stujac (Jan 26, 2002)

fred22 said:


> Mx-500 intrigues me. So a question or two: Does it do macros and how easy/hard to enter them? Any limitation to the number of keypresses per macro (the Harmony is limited to 5 key presses).
> 
> Can I backup MX settings on _**MY**_ computer (as opposed to Harmony keeping settings on their server).
> 
> ...


The MX500 has 13 macros (3 dedicated, 10 that also function as device keys) and additional macros that can be configured through the "favorite channel" buttons. They are extremely easy to program, imho. Not sure if they are limited to a specific amount of key presses-I've never run into that issue. They are not activity driven like the Harmony but I guess you can say they do perform whatever activity you assign them to.

You can't "back-up" the MX500 as it doesn't connect to anything; more expensive versions do, the MX800, etc. I don't use any preprogrammed keys; I program each and every one myself. I don't always agree with where certain remotes put the keys. I've configured and reconfigured my Mx500 about a hundred times. It's perfect for my needs. I got a second one for my wife and all I have to do is "clone" mine to hers-takes 20 seconds. This also works great when I change a key; I do it on mine then just clone it to hers.

The biggest problem now with the 500 is that they no longer make it and the ones available are not the same as the original ones. The difference is in the backlighting; the newer ones simply light up the screen; the original lit up the keys-it's hard to explain but the newer ones (available on NewEgg) are simply not as good.

Also-as an edit-instead of "activity related" where the button says "watch dvd", on the MX500 you sort of have to know what each macro does. For instance, my macro 1 is power on and off, macro 2 takes me to cable and macro 3 to my tivo. The other "device" macros you hold down and it executes a series of commands. For instance, if I hold down my HDDVD key, it'll change the tv's input, change the amp's input and put the device in the HDDVD mode. I love it.


----------



## stujac (Jan 26, 2002)

wdave said:


> Universal Remote Control MX-500 now half price at Amazon. I've had mine for years and love it. Buttons well placed, and I can use all common functions simply by feel due to the unique layout of the buttons surrounding the center navigation rocker circle button.
> 
> Here is a review
> 
> Note price was $189 when introduced. Now $67.79 at Amazon. I've looked at lots of remotes since, and never seen anything I'd like better. In fact, when I saw that price, I just ordered a spare so I'm not without it if it's discontinued and mine breaks eventually.


Just so everyone understands; the company no longer makes the MX500. I went through this when the first replacement from Newegg was bad and I ended up calling the service center. It's been discontinued so everyone out there was the end of the run and they changed the backlighting at some point.


----------



## BobB (Aug 26, 2002)

bicker said:


> With a TiVo, you can switch Closed Captioning from the Info screen. That's much more direct than going into the Settings.


Good to know, thanks, but it doesn't answer my original question - even using the Info button, you then have to go down the list of available options to the CC icon and select it, which then brings up the Closed Captioning menu screen where you have to go to the right line and change the setting from Off to On (or vice versa). Can a macro on a universal remote do that with one click? What if a given program has a different number of options in the Info menu?

Alternatively, is there some code that just directly toggles CC on and off (like TiVO +1 goes to Season Pass Manager?)


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

As far as I've seen, the Info menu always has the same number of options. Even when one or more of them are "disabled" the "down arrow" action still stops on them. So it is a predictable how many clicks it takes to get to the CC option. So if you universal can execute that number of clicks, you're all set. 

There is no CC on or off direct code, according to the info I have.


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

Universal Remote still lists the MX-500 as a current model on their web page: http://www.universalremote.com/pro/products.php

They have a separate section for discontinued models, and it's not in there.


----------



## stujac (Jan 26, 2002)

I'm just relating what their tech told me. They stopped making them; these are "run-off's" without the "active backlighting."


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

I use the sony rm-vl600 learning remote. There 25.00 at wal-mart.


----------



## yvovandoorn (Dec 27, 2006)

I got a Harmony 880 for Christmas and I am very disappointed to see that the Tivo HD is not in their database and has to be manually programmed by teaching the Harmony remote the IR commands from the Tivo remote. 

I have no idea why Harmony (Logitech) hasn't added out of box support yet for the Tivo HD but I hope its something they'll get fixed soon.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

The remote codes for the TiVo HD are the same for all the other TiVos. The codes are already in the database.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

yvovandoorn said:


> I got a Harmony 880 for Christmas and I am very disappointed to see that the Tivo HD is not in their database and has to be manually programmed by teaching the Harmony remote the IR commands from the Tivo remote.
> 
> I have no idea why Harmony (Logitech) hasn't added out of box support yet for the Tivo HD but I hope its something they'll get fixed soon.


All I had to do was send it one command and it basically came back as being recognized as a Series 3 Tivo. The commands are the same as mentioned earlier so I'm not sure why you had to program all the Tivo HD commands in.

I love my new 880. It's so easy to setup and use and it has replaced all my other remotes. All I need to do now is get use to the button layout.


----------



## miketx (Sep 22, 2005)

Can the Device screen text on the MX-500 (TV, DVD, etc....) be edited, so that it relates to the macro you put on the button?


----------



## stujac (Jan 26, 2002)

Yes but I"m not sure why you'd do that unless you are talking about an empty device key-one with no component assigned; then you could obviously call it any 5 letter name or acronym you want to.


----------



## wdave (Jul 16, 2000)

miketx said:


> Can the Device screen text on the MX-500 (TV, DVD, etc....) be edited, so that it relates to the macro you put on the button?


All the text on the LCD screen is editable with one sole exception: the main screen is always called "MAIN".


----------



## Stephen Tu (May 10, 1999)

Mars Rocket said:


> Almost any universal remote will "work" with a TiVo, but very few seem to have the kind of key layout that I prefer. The MX-500 works beautifully for me, with the Stop button programmed as jump-back (repeat), the Record button is Clear, and the others do what they say (Menu = TiVo, Guide = Guide, Pause = Pause, etc.).
> 
> This keeps all the functions I use regularly in a tight group around the central directional rocker. I love my MX-500 and have yet to find any other remote that works as well for me. The Harmony remotes all have key layouts that are difficult to program the way I want.


Harmony 670 is pretty close, just the buttons are slightly small? I used MX-500 for many years, great remote, but a couple things bothered me -- no PC programming so need another remote to get discrete codes, and the silly dual labeled buttons that can only be used for one command (that they got rid of in future models). E.g. menu combined with chapter skip forward, I like to use that for 30 sec skip/skip to tick, so then menu has to move for me to "prev ch" to be convenient. Chapter skip backward I like for instant replay, so guide goes to top, etc. Not that bad for Tivo, but my other DVR uses more keys, the 670 allows more keys to be properly labeled and still around the direction pad, at the expense of button size. 8 directional buttons + separate menu/guide/info/exit/prev, rather than just 8 directionals + prev. I like the layout & button separation for this better than the 880.


----------



## Stephen Tu (May 10, 1999)

Also a bit more on MX-500, activies, macros:

There are 3 macro keys on the bottom, that can effectively be used as activity keys. OR you can use them for intra-activity macros (but they always fire the same commands so you can't have different macros for different activities).

Also, if you hit main to get to the main selection LCD screen, and HOLD DOWN the device/activity you want for ~1.5 sec, you can have a macro fire, typically the activity startup macro.

Once you are actually in an activity though, there is no way to fire an "intra-activity" macro on the MX-500 LCD keys.

You can also put macros on the power on/off keys.

The main limitation of the MX-500 vs. the Harmony is if your original equipment remotes aren't able to send discrete codes for power on/ power off, and direct input selection (cycling through inputs instead). Many times devices will be able to respond to such codes but the OEM remote doesn't have a key for those special codes. With the Harmony, they are often in the online database or one can get their tech support to add the code, so one can use them for more reliable macro operation. But for the MX-500, which can get codes only by learning if not in the preprogramming, you have to rig another remote (e.g. a "OneForAll") to send the code.


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

Stephen Tu said:


> Harmony 670 is pretty close, just the buttons are slightly small?


I returned the Harmony 670 because the activity soft buttons were sequenced according to some unknown "rules". So, my "Watch Tivo" activity wound up 3 screens down. Not convenient at all. According to Logitech, Soft buttons on Harmony remotes with no activity "hard buttons" can be reordered by the end user. The 670 has both hard and soft buttons, while the cheaper 550 and the more expensive 8xx models have only soft buttons for activities. This means the 670 may be the least flexible Harmony remote in the $100-$300 range.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

I guess my only complaint with my Harmonly 880 is that you have to connect it to a pc to do simple remapping. I could learn new commands with only the remote on my MX-500 in a matter of seconds. Now I have to go the computer, hook up the remote, launch the software and make the changes, then update the remote. Other than that I'm very happy and think overall it's much better than my old MX-500.


----------



## Stephen Tu (May 10, 1999)

> I returned the Harmony 670 because the activity soft buttons were sequenced according to some unknown "rules". So, my "Watch Tivo" activity wound up 3 screens down. Not convenient at all. According to Logitech, Soft buttons on Harmony remotes with no activity "hard buttons" can be reordered by the end user


- you can easily assign the "watch tivo" activity to the "watch TV" button. Who watches live TV a lot after having a Tivo? Granted this may get tricky with multiple Tivos. At least your top 3 activities are always there if you are willing to deal with possible mislabeling.

- people on remotecentral found a hack to reorder activities on the hard activity button remotes:
http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/rc-harmony/thread.cgi?4396

670 has the best button layout IMO of the current Harmony models. I also like that the top 3 activities are one button push rather than 2 pushes.


----------



## dp2008 (Dec 30, 2007)

tootal2 said:


> I use the sony rm-vl600 learning remote. There 25.00 at wal-mart.


The VL600 packs an amazing amount of functionality into a remote for that price. It slightly extends the functionality of Sony's VL900, which used to sell for about $80.

It's all hard-buttons, no display. It has an impressive database of vendor codes, and can learn from other remotes. Every button is fully programmable with memory dedicated for that button. You will never run out of memory with this remote.

It provides 4 macro keys, and each of the 8 device-select buttons can also perform some macro functions.

On the downside, it's lightweight and rather cheaply constructed. One screw holds it together. The keys are not backlit.

I am a fanatic for hard buttons. I dont like to look at my remote. I want to keep my eyes on the TV, grab the remote and navigate (often in the dark) by feel. The remote becomes an extension of my arm, and I dont really think about using it: I simply wish the TV to another channel and my hand/remote makes it happen. If I have to think about using the remote, it's a fail.

After using the VL900 for years, I recently migrated to the VL600. I'm very pleased with the extra buttons and the form factor. I wish it was a little heavier and more likely to survive a fall.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

wdave said:


> Universal Remote Control MX-500 now half price at Amazon. I've had mine for years and love it. Buttons well placed, and I can use all common functions simply by feel due to the unique layout of the buttons surrounding the center navigation rocker circle button.
> 
> Here is a review
> 
> Note price was $189 when introduced. Now $67.79 at Amazon. I've looked at lots of remotes since, and never seen anything I'd like better. In fact, when I saw that price, I just ordered a spare so I'm not without it if it's discontinued and mine breaks eventually.


I loved the flexibility of the macros i could build with the 500, but the remote is big and didn't feel good in the hand. I've since moved to the logitech 880 and while it may feel somewhat cheap (the plastic buttons), tech support is great, I've been able to replicate the macros via activities and most of all, it's easier for the wife and kids to get the hang of...


----------



## swkenney (Oct 27, 2004)

How about the Harmony SST-768.
It looks like they turned the buttons upside down so that the play controls are not at the very bottom, but at the very top. I am assuming which one is newer. If they went the other way, they're nuts.

Here is the old









Here is the new









Does anyone know how good this one is?


----------



## swkenney (Oct 27, 2004)

My dumb.
The ones in the first pic are shown upside down.


----------



## Stephen Tu (May 10, 1999)

768 is a discontinued model, designed before the Logitech buy-out. You could do some more tricky things because they used expose the raw XML for programming, don't know if can still access that. But most felt it was flawed since it made the transport keys do double duty for menu. The Harmonys evolved from very few buttons to what we have today. I think the designers first thought that very few keys make it simpler, but it's just not practical to not have separate keypad + menu cluster + transport on today's equipment.


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

I currently have a TiVO HR10, and am going to drop DirecTV and get Comcast and get a TiVO HD, and I would like to keep them both hooked up to the same TV. What universal-type remote is out there that will allow me to use both TiVOs with the same remote? I currently use a Sony 600 and also have a Universal URC 6820, both of which work fine for me with the TiVO HR 10, I know they are not as hi-tech as the Harmonys , but that's fine with me. Is there a way to program both TiVO's so that the remote will work separately on each TiVO (if you follow what I'm trying to say...)? And can you use the respective TiVO remotes (the ones that come with the unit) for each of the TiVOs without them working on the other one at the same time (again, if you follow what I'm trying to say...)?
Thanks in advance...


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

hybucket said:


> I currently have a TiVO HR10, and am going to drop DirecTV and get Comcast and get a TiVO HD, and I would like to keep them both hooked up to the same TV. What universal-type remote is out there that will allow me to use both TiVOs with the same remote? I currently use a Sony 600 and also have a Universal URC 6820, both of which work fine for me with the TiVO HR 10, I know they are not as hi-tech as the Harmonys , but that's fine with me. Is there a way to program both TiVO's so that the remote will work separately on each TiVO (if you follow what I'm trying to say...)? And can you use the respective TiVO remotes (the ones that come with the unit) for each of the TiVOs without them working on the other one at the same time (again, if you follow what I'm trying to say...)?
> Thanks in advance...


I was helping with this on remotecentral remeber?

http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/whichremote/thread.cgi?770


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

According to PC Magazine, the new Harmony One is remote to get.

Harmony One @ Logitech.com (try the 3D view)

Quotes from PC Magazine review:



> The welcome replacement to the excellent 880 keeps everything we loved (easy remote programming via computer software, ability to control multiple components/inputs with one button, and a color LCD display) and fixes the 880's biggest problem: button shape and placement. Logitech has completely revamped the keys by making them larger and easier to use, and the remote feels more comfortable in your hand.





> Button size and placement on the Harmony One is its biggest selling point for those looking to upgrade. The 880 features buttons that are obviously shaped to fit on the remote, not to be comfortable for the fingers pushing the buttons. Some are so small as to be almost unusable for those with chunky digits. The frequently used volume and channel buttons are long but extremely narrow. The Harmony One throws away these hard-to-use keys in favor of large, easy-to-push rectangular and square ones with rounded soft edges. (Check out the slide show for button comparisons.)
> 
> The Harmony One's new touch-screen LCD is so much sharper and brighter (220 by 176 pixels) that it makes the 880's LCD (160 by128 pixels) look like an old Casio wristwatch...





> Ultimately, the superb setup software and a newly overhauled, more comfortable design, along with a cool, new touch-screen LCD, make the Logitech Harmony One the best remote control for the money, and our Editors' Choice.


Harmony One vs. Harmony 880 from PC Magazine review.










Look at the resemblance to the TiVo peanut.


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

Edmund said:


> I was helping with this on remotecentral remeber?
> 
> http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/whichremote/thread.cgi?770


Yes I know...I posted these both at the same time (although this one seems to indicate otherwise).


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

bkdtv said:


> According to PC Magazine, the new Harmony One is remote to get.


How much is Harmony paying you to pimp this remote in so many places today?:down:


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

cherry ghost said:


> How much is Harmony paying you to pimp this remote in so many places today?:down:


Harmony is paying me just as much as TiVo to pimp their products. 

I'm just excited that someone _finally_ merged the best design elements of the TiVo peanut with a modern learning remote.


----------



## swkenney (Oct 27, 2004)

Right now Dell has the Harmony 880 for $129.99 with free shipping.

The Harmony One is double that (minus $10 plus shipping) from Logitech. I think it is too new to be found elsewhere cheaper.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

swkenney said:


> Right now Dell has the Harmony 880 for $129.99 with free shipping.
> 
> The Harmony One is double that (minus $10 plus shipping) from Logitech. I think it is too new to be found elsewhere cheaper.


Right.

It wasn't long ago when the Harmony 880 sold for $200+.

You pay a 30-50% premium to be the first person on the block with most new CE products, and the Harmony One is no exception. One year from now, I'm sure members will be talking about the Harmony One for $120-$150.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I know I have in the past supported the Pronto 1000 (or pronto family).

For those interested, the marketplace over at remote central looks like it has some gently used 1000/2000/3000 series Pronto's for around $30.

Not bad at all!


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

if you like the MX-500, you would really like the MX-700.

Pretty much the same but adds the ability to program on your pc and then transfer the finished program to the 700. Need to make an adjustment, do it on your PC and then transfer the updated codes to your remote.


----------



## shane_pcs (Jan 3, 2008)

yvovandoorn said:


> I got a Harmony 880 for Christmas and I am very disappointed to see that the Tivo HD is not in their database and has to be manually programmed by teaching the Harmony remote the IR commands from the Tivo remote.
> 
> I have no idea why Harmony (Logitech) hasn't added out of box support yet for the Tivo HD but I hope its something they'll get fixed soon.


When I added my TivoHD there were 1 or 2 profiles for it available. Are you sure you were using the latest version of the software? And like a previous poster said, the commands are the same as the Tivo S2 and Tivo S3 profiles. I actually use the Tivo S2 profile because it has a few discrete commands that were absent from the TivoHD profile.

I absolutely love my Harmony 880, and I cant even remember what life was like 2 years ago without it. I saw just recently that it was selling for <$100 
http://slickdeals.net/?permadeal=11275#direct_deal_11275


----------

